# Will zp help anal glands



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a non-chi question. My golden has impacted anal glands. She is on antibiotics. I have put pumpkin in her food with no luck on hardening her poop! she currently is on Wellness Core reg. Has been for 6 months or so. The pet food shoppe recomended ZP to harden her stools. I gave her some this morning. I guess my question is, can she have one feeding of ZP and the other, night time Wellness? ZP for a golden can get quite expensive. While I do agree that it is cheaper than vet bills, I do have a limited budget. Do you think it would be okay if she only ate ZP 2 or 3 times a week?

Thank you in advance for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OOPS!!!! Big mistake!! I am feeding honest kitchen! Wow!! How could I make such a big mistakE! Sorry!!


----------

